# help, my plants



## 8210c (Nov 4, 2011)

my plants have some problem. does any one know what shall i do?

they become dark and rotten.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

If you post the incidental criteria - what substrate, what kind of lights, how many hours you keep it on per day, whether u supplement and with what etc, it would give a better understanding of the issue you are facing. Any info you can provide, helps narrow down the issue. 

There are some people with an amazing degree of plant keeping experience on this forum (alas, I am not one of them). They may help either solve it or narrow it down to a few things you can try.

Good luck!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

agreed, need more specs/info to come to a conclusion.

no brainer: your plants are dying - however your stems are rotting from the bottom up. 
lack of light would result in loss of leaves with elongated growth, so it shouldnt be that.
i would say as a starter that your plants are lacking nutrients. do you dose fertilizers of any sort?


----------



## 8210c (Nov 4, 2011)

thank you for replying. here is my tank information:

5 Gal Tank.
9W 6500K plus 9W LED 6500K , 12 hours per day
fluval shrimp substrate.

I have no fertilizers right now.
is this one good for me?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753921


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

8210c said:


> thank you for replying. here is my tank information:
> 
> 5 Gal Tank.
> 9W 6500K plus 9W LED 6500K , 12 hours per day
> ...


Yes, that one would work fine.
Im almost certain it would be a lack of nutrients thats causing the issues.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Typically, Najas and Java ferns don't need ferts. They both grow quite well without any. Is the Najas floating or planted? How is the Java fern rooted?


----------



## 8210c (Nov 4, 2011)

BillD said:


> Typically, Najas and Java ferns don't need ferts. They both grow quite well without any. Is the Najas floating or planted? How is the Java fern rooted?


Najas is floating.
Java fern root become brown.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

8210c said:


> Najas is floating.
> Java fern root become brown.


Java Fern roots are usually brown. The question is how is it rooted? Do you have it anchored to a piece of driftwood/rock? Or perhaps you have it buried in the substrate?

If you have accidentally buried the rhizome in the substrate, the plant will die.


----------



## 8210c (Nov 4, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Java Fern roots are usually brown. The question is how is it rooted? Do you have it anchored to a piece of driftwood/rock? Or perhaps you have it buried in the substrate?
> 
> If you have accidentally buried the rhizome in the substrate, the plant will die.


thank you for the reply. I tie them on the rock.


----------

